# Please help! Beau is still sick :(



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Beau is now almost 13 weeks old and we have been battling his lack of appetite and lethargic behavior since we brought him home. 

In a nutshell, Ive been told that maybe he's just a calm puppy, adjusting to a new environment, or is just a great sleeper, but my gut is telling me something else. He is 13 week old puppy who has not been what I would describe as playful, goofy, fun, or energetic. I've lived with dogs all my life, and have raised 3 from puppyhood. This is not my first rodeo, nor am I a nervous-nelly type of person. 

We did discover two weeks ago that Beau had a UTI. He was placed on an antibiotic. When the lethargic behavior continued, we conducted another urinalysis and culture. Both came back negative. Here's that post: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...g-food-blood-urine-now-fishy-urine-smell.html

Two litter mates have tested positive for giardia. One of the puppies also tested positive for coccidia and roundworm. So, hoping it was that (and therefore, something that had a direct cause/solution) I rushed him back to the vet (for the 4th time that week) for a fecal. 

He tested negative for giardia, coccidia, any parasite, and for parvo. 

I have tried changing foods. We have placed him on canned ID food, which he ate for a few days and is now refusing. 

Stools are normal. 

I started him on hamburger/rice, which he does eat. 

**** Here's what FREAKS me out.....we took him on a walk yesterday. He was off leash a lot. We also carried him so not to over tax him. We were home by 3:30, and he slept for the rest of the day/night. When he did wake up intermittently, he looked dazed, like he was going to just fall over. Sometimes, his legs actually looked weak, he even leaned into the couch when he was just standing up. This morning, I started to panic when he didn't want to wake up in his crate- he usually up at the first sounds of the day. My kids came bursting in after they found their easter baskets, and not even a twitch from him. 

I got him out of his crate and took him outside. He peed and ate his breakfast of hamburger/rice. And now he's back to sleep. 

I'm at a loss as to what to do. This is just not normal, but he's testing negative for everything!

His breeder is also a vet and is mailing treatment for giardia to me, just in case it just didn't show up in the fecal. 

Any other ideas???? I'm super, duper scared for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> Beau is now almost 13 weeks old and we have been battling his lack of appetite and lethargic behavior since we brought him home.
> 
> In a nutshell, Ive been told that maybe he's just a calm puppy, adjusting to a new environment, or is just a great sleeper, but my gut is telling me something else. He is 13 week old puppy who has not been what I would describe as playful, goofy, fun, or energetic. I've lived with dogs all my life, and have raised 3 from puppyhood. This is not my first rodeo, nor am I a nervous-nelly type of person.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. Whoever told you he's a calm puppy just adjusting to a new environment, I don't believe it. This isn't normal for a puppy, in my opinion. If he were my dog, I would take him to an emergency vet! Have they done a blood test on him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Uti*

I read your other thread about the UTI and it said they took blood, but were waiting to run it?
I think the blood test will tell a lot.


Thank you all.....back to the vet we went this week, rounding out our vet bills at $1000 for the week. GAHHHHH!!!!! So, with this visit, they re-ran a sterile urine analysis- they did find bacteria, but not to the point that it would explain all the eating and lethargic behavior. A urine sample has also been sent away for culture, which I should hear back about next week. They also took blood; although, we decided against running it until I hear back about the culture. Poor sweet pea is just the cutest thing...and so sweet! Makes me sad that I've now had him for 3.5 weeks and I still don't feel like I've seen "him" yet, since I think he's been fighting this since his "gotcha" day. Please keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

When he was at the vet the last time, they drew blood. We decided to wait on running it until we knew the results of the urine culture. 

They reserved and it and I'll will be asking them to run a blood panel on Monday. 

He has had days of being up and down. Unfortunately, all the "down days" seem to be on the weekend!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Indy*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> When he was at the vet the last time, they drew blood. We decided to wait on running it until we knew the results of the urine culture.
> 
> They reserved and it and I'll will be asking them to run a blood panel on Monday.
> 
> He has had days of being up and down. Unfortunately, all the "down days" seem to be on the weekend!


I would definitely have them do a blood test, that tells a lot! 
I would take him to the Emergency vet or at least call them. You said he is lethargic. Puppies are very fragile.
Just reread what you put about sleeping from 3:30 on and the dazed look and his legs looking weak. I would tell the vet or emergency hospital this.

P.S. I know how expensive it gets, but at least call the emergency hospital and tell them everything and see what they say.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would have fresh bloodwork drawn and complete analysis done. Actually, I would probably have changed vets by now ... do you have an E Vet close by? They have more experience in these types of things. An eVet usually has the ability to run bloodwork as you wait.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Today, he's not looking "dazed" today like he did last night. But, he's just sorta waking up to drink, I'll take him outside, and he comes back in to lie down. This is not totally unusual for him for the entire time we've had him?!

We've actually been to FIVE vets! First the emergency vet, then follow up with two vets from our usual veterinary clinic, and then an evaluation for the fecal/physical exam with a different vet that is open on Sundays. Lastly, we have consulted consistently with his breeder, who is also a vet. 

One final thought.....His testicles are undescended. Do you think this has anything to do with it???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Indy*



Sunrise said:


> I would have fresh bloodwork drawn and complete analysis done. Actually, I would probably have changed vets by now ... do you have an E Vet close by? They have more experience in these types of things. An eVet usually has the ability to run bloodwork as you wait.


I agree with what Sunrise said above. Not sure about the testicles, but tell them about it. I am concerned about him-the symptoms and his delicate age.


----------



## cartersgma (Mar 31, 2014)

You have had great advise here
I also worry how fragile puppies are.
Just a long shot did the pup live or come from out of state.
I have known of cases that are hard to get to the bottom of because they are not used to seeing it or not expecting it.
Keep pushing for answers. I hope you get to cause of this and quickly


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you for your advice, everyone. 

I took Beau to the vet today. Vet noticed today that he's inhaling twice, then normal exhale. Not sure if this has anything to do with anything. They drew blood and are referring him to an internist/specialist, who we hope to see tomorrow. 

I'm beside myself. We lost our golden retriever on New Years due to a long, horrible battle with megaesophagus. Any now this?? I'm so sad for Beau and our family!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sorry you & your pups are going through this! I know you mentioned there are 2 others pups in the litter already diagnosed w/ coccidia/giardia? If so, I would also have a conversation with the breeder as to how often her pups have this when they go home or shortly after going home--then, I would press your vet to treat what's already known to be in the environment the pup spent time in regards of what's showing up (or not) in the fecal. Otherwise, you're going to have massive vet bills, a bunch of testing & still no answer--I would treat for the obvious culprit first.


----------



## sunnyseas (Mar 18, 2015)

Have they ruled out a kidney infection? I know in some cases bacteria from the UTI can spread to the kidneys. Sorry to hear about this, I hope your pup gets better soon 

Bacterial Infection (Pyelonephritis) of the Kidneys in Dogs | petMD


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

where are you located? Is there a vet school near you? I'm guessing you're near Indy, you might want to go to Purdue.
Also, I totally agree with SheetsSM. Giardia and Coccidia are hard to pick up with a fecal, a negative fecal is basically meaningless with them. I'd be pressing to treat for them regardless of the test results.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

My breeder is a vet and has mailed treatments for Giardia and Coccidia. 

I'm beside myself.....I have a friend who wanted to make sure that they are testing for a Congenital Liver Shunt....many, many of the symptoms are spot on. I go back and forth being distraught and in disbelief. I can't believe this is happening. 

And, yes, I do have Purdue about 1 hour away- I will be going there if no answers from the specialist. 

Has anyone had experience with Congenitial Liver Shunt?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you followed the breeder's recommendations for treatment of coccidia and giardia yet? I wouldn't jump to liver shunt without doing the obvious first.

I did have a puppy with a liver shunt. Hers was severe enough that I noticed she was different as soon as I switched the puppies to puppy mush. She didn't eat much but was very hyper, definitely smaller than her littermates and did not grow at nearly the rate they did. Blood work easily showed the abnormalities with her liver.

She lived to be about 5 or 6 before passing away. This was 20 years or more ago, so I think that surgery and other treatments are available now that were not available then.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Tahnee, yes, I will follow my breeders recommendations for the Giardia and Coccidia- she mailed me the medicine last week, but I have yet to receive them. The vet that tested for the parasites refused to treat for them, stating that he did a very thorough exam (a "snap" test???). My actual vet seemed hesitant to treat for it, but said she would support it. In fact, I'm going to go check mail again now!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope the treatment helps, and that you get some answers soon.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I did read that small growth size is an indication. Beau has been gaining despite his eating issues. Ever since I switched him to rice/boiled hamburger, the eating part has been great. I have also supplemented with a little cottage cheese and raw goat's milk. We just figured this eating strategy out Friday. The vet that tested him for giardia stated that he was underweight. He has gained 2lbs this week; although, he's also very sedentary and not burning much off either.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Stay with the burger and rice while you're treating for the parasites. Your boy is a textbook example. The protection he received from he mother while nursing kept them under control. Now that she's out of the picture, his immune system hasn't developed far enough to give him full protection. 

I suspect he'll bounce back quickly after a couple days on the meds.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with SC-you will usually see improvement for both giardia and coccidia within a few days of starting treatment.

Fingers crossed that the meds work and your boy gets back on track!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I really, really, really hope that's all it is. Do you think it could really cause this significant amount of lethargy? I mean, I think he's been on his feet a total of 5 minutes today, otherwise, he's isolating himself and sleeping.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Hoping for the best for you. Hang in there -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> Thank you for your advice, everyone.
> 
> I took Beau to the vet today. Vet noticed today that he's inhaling twice, then normal exhale. Not sure if this has anything to do with anything. They drew blood and are referring him to an internist/specialist, who we hope to see tomorrow.
> 
> I'm beside myself. We lost our golden retriever on New Years due to a long, horrible battle with megaesophagus. Any now this?? I'm so sad for Beau and our family!


What did the blood draw show? What internist and specialist are they recommending. Praying for Beau and your family.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Blood test results came in this afternoon: Elevated ASP, Low Bun, Low Albumin, Low Cholesterol. Signs are pointing to significant liver malfunction, probably due to congenital liver shunt. 

We meet with internist tomorrow morning at 8:30am for diagnosis/treatment plan. I'm heartbroken and devastated. How do I say goodbye (even if it's to send him back to breeder) to two beloved dogs in that matter of 3 months?? (We lost our golden 1/1/16). How do I explain this to my children? I'm just keep holding him tight; I want to make the best decision for our family; my heart is breaking.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am so sorry that you are going through this and understand how you feel about your children. From my own experience in a similar situation, always, always tell your children the truth. They will cope much better than you expect.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry you're going through this. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry your family is facing this.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Prayers and positive thoughts from our Beau to yours.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So very sorry that you are going through this. Positive thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I am so very sorry. Some shunts are operable, some are manageable and some are just not. 

Have you let the breeder know yet?

Sending positive thoughts to you, Beau and your family.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

There might be some useful information here

Liver Shunt Stories

Canine Liver Disease Foundation


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Very sorry to see the diagnosis and I bet you are glad you kept pursuing this given the update. Fingers crossed that this is something that is operable. A rescue in my state just saved a young female pup with a liver shunt. If the news is that surgery can help, perhaps your breeder will pay for the costs?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Hoping for the best case scenario. 
Good thing you trusted your instincts and kept pursuing this. 
As far as the kids, they always know more than you think anyway, so best to tell them as soon as you can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Indy*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> Blood test results came in this afternoon: Elevated ASP, Low Bun, Low Albumin, Low Cholesterol. Signs are pointing to significant liver malfunction, probably due to congenital liver shunt.
> 
> We meet with internist tomorrow morning at 8:30am for diagnosis/treatment plan. I'm heartbroken and devastated. How do I say goodbye (even if it's to send him back to breeder) to two beloved dogs in that matter of 3 months?? (We lost our golden 1/1/16). How do I explain this to my children? I'm just keep holding him tight; I want to make the best decision for our family; my heart is breaking.


I am so very sorry. Let us know what the internist says.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

So sorry for the diagnosis, but I'm glad this puppy is in a home where he will be well taken care of. I hope the breeder is able to assist you financially with covering medical expenses, to be honest they should really be offering a full refund to say the least. Prayers to you.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Praying for your little guy.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Beau, and the loss of your other dog too, sending hugs.
Hope you get news that the liver shunt is treatable, keeping fingers crossed for you and Beau.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

So sad for hat you and pup have to go through - thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldensyrup (Jan 28, 2016)

Thinking of you all here. xxx


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I feel devastated for you. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. I am praying that Beau can make a full recovery.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that, your poor little puppy. Well done for pushing this and realising something was seriously wrong. I hope there is a good prognosis.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry, but sending good thoughts that it can either be corrected surgically or managed medically!

Best of luck at the specialist.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in on you, wondering what the internist had to say today. So sad.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

It's been a long 24 hours; I'm exhausted and emotionally spent.

Yesterday afternoon, my breeder, who is a vet, requested that we bring Beau back to her in Michigan, where she would cover his diagnostics/treatment. In my heart, it's not something I wanted to do; but, his treatment, operations, etc. could cost thousands upon thousands, and we are still paying off the 12K we spent on our dog we lost on New Years. I asked that, if he recovers, we would like him to return to our family. He's my baby and my children are besides themselves. 

So, last night, I packed him up and drove halfway. I snuggled with him all night and told him he would be seeing his first two Mommies. I almost turned my car around a dozen times, but I have been assured he will be in competent and caring hands. 

Today at 10:30, it felt like a knife through the heart. I watched him drive away with someone else. I have gotten updates from the breeder that her tests today are supporting the liver shunt theory. He is getting IVs and medicine. He will be getting an US today for more info. 

I will continue praying for him and hope that he will soon be home with us, where he truly belongs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

While very hard for you, I admire your breeder! She is fully standing behind your Beau. 

Continued good thoughts that his condition can be surgically corrected so that he can come home to you.

I am sorry this happened.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Really hoping that you get a good outcome on this.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

How heartbreaking for you and your family but take comfort in the fact that the little guy is getting the care and attention that he needs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> It's been a long 24 hours; I'm exhausted and emotionally spent.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon, my breeder, who is a vet, requested that we bring Beau back to her in Michigan, where she would cover his diagnostics/treatment. In my heart, it's not something I wanted to do; but, his treatment, operations, etc. could cost thousands upon thousands, and we are still paying off the 12K we spent on our dog we lost on New Years. I asked that, if he recovers, we would like him to return to our family. He's my baby and my children are besides themselves.
> 
> ...


Praying for sweet little Beau and for you and your family. What a hard thing you had to do!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Glad to hear he's getting the care he needs and it's not at your expense. Sorry for you and your family - hope everything works out and you are able to bring him back to your family soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear all that little Beau and your family are going through.


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

My heart hurts for you and your family. You know you have done the best for lil' Beau. I pray that solutions to his problems can be found and he can be returned to you as a healthier puppy. Please keep us posted as you get more news.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Thank you for the updates. I know how hard this has been for you and your family especially after losing Champ. You pushed until you got answers even if they ultimately weren't what you hoped to hear. Then you made the best decision for Beau by putting him in competent, caring hands. I pray for all of you and hope Beau will find is way home to you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I really admire your strength and fortitude. That had to be excruciating to send Beau back to the breeder. You've given him the best chance possible for a good outcome.
Sending you and your family positive thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope there is a cure for sweet Beau and your little boy comes back home to his loving family very, very soon. Hugs.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry--what a hard thing to go through!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Update: They are testing Beau for Lepto- from what I have read, this has a much better prognosis and can cause many of the symptoms we have seen in Beau. Fingers crossed; and fingers crossed that there has been no permanent liver damage.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed! Hoping for the best case scenario here for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I have nothing useful to say, but I wanted you to know how sorry I am that you and your pup are going through this. I greatly admire the way you're dealing with it, and I hope the outcome is good for all of you.

Best of luck.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just read through this entire thread. My heart breaks for you and your family. What a tough thing to have to face after just having gone through a heartbreaking experience with your previous dog. Pulling for Beau and your family. Your breeder sounds like she/he are one of the good ones though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> Update: They are testing Beau for Lepto- from what I have read, this has a much better prognosis and can cause many of the symptoms we have seen in Beau. Fingers crossed; and fingers crossed that there has been no permanent liver damage.


Praying for sweet little Beau!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Praying for Beau. Praying and sending positive thoughts out for you guys too.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Update: So far, so good! Beau is responding positively! He's eating very well and was described today as a "wild, barking puppy!" We are still awaiting test results, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but there is definite change in the right direction! Results of blood work and ultrasound should be coming in tomorrow.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What good news. Keeping fingers crossed for the little guy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your thread. I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. I am so glad things are looking better for Beau. I hope he recovers and gets to come home to you and your family. Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and Beau. ❤


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a nice update! Hope things continue in this positive direction and that you have your sweet Beau back with you soon.

Sending prayers.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Logged on to the forum looking for a Beau update. So happy to see your post. Love that they said he is barking and crazy! love it! Continued prayers for your sweet little guy.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Glad to hear he had a better day. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> Update: So far, so good! Beau is responding positively! He's eating very well and was described today as a "wild, barking puppy!" We are still awaiting test results, so I'm not getting my hopes up yet, but there is definite change in the right direction! Results of blood work and ultrasound should be coming in tomorrow.


So happy to hear Beau is eating; I'll keep praying!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you, everyone, for your support and prayers. As of this morning, I don't have any more updates. However, the vet on call last night texted my breeder/vet that he was being a naughty little thing. LOL! 

I'll take it! That's exactly how puppies should be! 

Today is a big day as far as results go, so please keep the prayers coming!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I was sent this picture yesterday- Beau tried to eat his IV line, so he was given the cone of shame


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Beau is such a lil sweetheart! It's good to hear a positive swing. Keeping prayers and good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Keep fighting little boy!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

We are all pulling for you little Beau!!! We need you to get better and go home!!!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Thinking good thought for Beau and hoping for some good news for your family.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hoping for a good day for your Beau. He's such a beautiful little pup.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Beau is such a beautiful little guy!! Praying for him!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

fingers crossed for good results today.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Hoping for good reports.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Checking in for Beau updates. Scouty Scout was asking about his buddy. He is still a cutie even with the cone  We are continuing to send prayers and positive thoughts you, Beau and your other 3 boys.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Just got word: Negative for lepto  

Would have been a much easier treatment, better prognosis. 

Still waiting on ultrasound....

And, thank you Darcy (aka Keeperdog). Really appreciate your prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Indy*

Praying for Beau.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Darn...was so hoping it was that. Keep your head up though. He is a fighter, and so are you. He is improving so that says something. He is wonderful and hands and they will do their best to get Beau back home with you.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

He is a tough one even with the cone of shame - good thoughts your way !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, good and bad news here: 

Beau has a large, extra hepatic liver shunt. As far as liver shunts go, this is great news- it looks like he only has one and the fact that it's external is actually great news. He will require surgery soon. Beau may be taken to Tennessee, as there is a vet there (Dr. Karen Tobias) at the University of Tennessee who has extensive experience in this area. Until then, he is responding very well to the food/medication changes, and is being a wild puppy! I'm letting my breeder get some rest, then we hope to chat tomorrow for more info. Thank you for your support!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

At least you have some answers. It sounds like there might be some options? I'm really praying you get Beau back home with you; healthy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Well we will go with good news in bad situation and pray for successful surgery. Love your wild puppy!


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Prayers to you my golden buddy !! Get well soon


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Positive thoughts beaming your way for little Beau. Having a definitive diagnosis is a good start.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Praying for a speedy and complete recovery


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, at least you're getting answers. A shunt outside the liver does sound easier to deal with. And a surgeon with lots of experience puts little Beau in good hands. 
Prayers and hugs for you and Beau.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> Well, good and bad news here:
> 
> Beau has a large, extra hepatic liver shunt. As far as liver shunts go, this is great news- it looks like he only has one and the fact that it's external is actually great news. He will require surgery soon. Beau may be taken to Tennessee, as there is a vet there (Dr. Karen Tobias) at the University of Tennessee who has extensive experience in this area. Until then, he is responding very well to the food/medication changes, and is being a wild puppy! I'm letting my breeder get some rest, then we hope to chat tomorrow for more info. Thank you for your support!


Please keep us posted. Praying very hard for him.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Sounds like good news, stay tough!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you guys are going through this. We are praying as well!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Beau's surgery goes well, wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Thinking of Beau and praying for his recovery!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. No news to report.....Beau is back home with his breeder/vet; she assures me that you would never know he is a sick puppy. He's learned how to dig holes (uh -oh) and is turning into a vocal little thing. We have no idea when surgery will be, how long after surgery he could be returned to us, whether or not there is permanent damage, or even if he will be coming back to us at all. My mind is spinning..... Not sure what to do  

I'm not to the point that we want to decide, but the breeder has offered to pay for our vet bills and for a full-refund (or replacement) of Beau. I feel terrible for even considering this.....I'm just hoping for the very best prognosis and response to surgery. I hope with all my heart he can come home to us.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm praying for Beau.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it would be hard to make that decision until you have more answers. I would assume that the surgery would happen fairly quickly and that you'll have a better sense of his long-term prognosis/recovery at that point. 

I don't think there's a right or wrong answer here. I had the sense you've bonded with Beau. That's why I would wait to get all the information. If, on the other hand, you're worried it might be more than you can handle (no judgement here) it might make sense to adopt another puppy.

Hoping you get the answers you need. Thinking of you and continued wishes for a full recovery for Beau.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

It's just weird not knowing, and not being essentially in control of getting information. The breeder briefly spoke with her boss about doing the surgery. He is on vacation this week, but replied to her request as, "yeah, I can probably fix that." I can't say that response instills a lot of confidence in me. The other option is a surgeon in TN, with someone my breeder hasn't really had contact with in years. So, honestly, I would be surprised if surgery even happens in the next two weeks. In the meantime, I've had two vets tell me to move on. Obviously, this is an objective perspective, not one that has heartstrings attached to it, because, yes, my family has certainly bonded and fallen in love with the little guy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would follow your heart. Not being in control is hard and the best advice I can offer is to take this one step at a time.


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Liz....I know how hard the whole process of finding a new puppy to add to your family has been. I also know what you went through with Champ. No one is going to judge you for your decision if you decide to take a replacement puppy. I know Beau is very special to your entire family but I hate to see you miss out on such a formitive time with your little guy. I admit, I don't know much about his condition or the prognosis after the surgery. Your breeder sounds like she has really stepped up to do the right thing. We as breeders try to do our best for the puppies we bring into the world and their new families. We do our best to breed healthy puppies so families don't have to make difficult decisions....but sometimes things happen. Tough decision for sure. You have done so much for Beau so far by even getting him to this point due to your perseverance. I pray for guidance for you and healing prayers for Beau.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

That is a very tough decision indeed. I think if it were me though, I would leave Beau in the hands of your breeder who is a vet. I think that would be a better home for a pup like Beau than one that I could provide for a puppy that has complications now and possibly again in the future, if there has been permanent damage to his liver. But, again, its easier said when I am an outsider looking in. This is really a heartbreaking situation.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you, Darcy. It helps to have someone on here that actually knows me, knows that I'm not a quitter, and knows that my whole heart is dedicated to my family (dogs included). Thank you for all your support- it means the world.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Whatever you decide I am hoping for the best for you and your family (dogs included)


----------



## keeperdog (May 14, 2013)

Lol...one thing I do know about you in the short time I have known you is that you are far from a quitter! I do know your heart sometimes tries to get in the way of difficult decisions though, but eventually you seem to make the best ones for you and your family. I am wondering if it might be a possibility if perhaps Beau does come through this surgery, for you to be a two dog family once again


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Thx for the update. I can't tell you how many times I have checked in to see if there was anything new here. Will they really even know until after surgery and recovery if there is any permanent damage? I totally know where you are coming from when you speak of not being in control, I wouldn't like that one bit! I keep praying for the best for your family and lil Beau.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

best of luck to Beau... I would say go with your gut. The fact that he is responding already and has so much more energy has to be very positive. I hope his surgery (when it happens) goes smoothly.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

nana2 said:


> Thx for the update. I can't tell you how many times I have checked in to see if there was anything new here. Will they really even know until after surgery and recovery if there is any permanent damage? I totally know where you are coming from when you speak of not being in control, I wouldn't like that one bit! I keep praying for the best for your family and lil Beau.


Honestly, I don't know. I'm guessing once they are inside, maybe they would be able to tell, but I'm just guessing this point. I'm feeling sorta in the dark here....

There is a surgeon at Michigan State University that has specialization in this area. I sent my breeder the info; no idea if it will go anywhere, but at least it makes me feel productive.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This would be hard. I think I would wait until he has surgury and see what the prognosis is and what kind of medical needs he might need. At least you know your breeder will do everything possible to get this pup well and give him a good life if he recovers and you decide to let him stay at breeders.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Just checking, hope you are all hanging in there -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for checking in....no new news  My breeder is still looking for someone/somewhere to do the surgery. Until then, he is very stable and took a little walk to her pond today and got to have a little fun in it! He seems to be adjusting well. We missed him so much today. It's spring break here and we had fun things planned with him for the week. Sigh......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*



Indyfurkiddos said:


> Thanks for checking in....no new news  My breeder is still looking for someone/somewhere to do the surgery. Until then, he is very stable and took a little walk to her pond today and got to have a little fun in it! He seems to be adjusting well. We missed him so much today. It's spring break here and we had fun things planned with him for the week. Sigh......


Praying she will find a good surgeon soon. Perhaps As Good As Gold Golden Retriever Rescue can recommend someone for this type of surgery. They just saved a baby Golden with a liver condition.

http://www.asgoodasgold.org/


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers are with you. Hoping for the best


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers....please keep them coming, particularly on 4/27. 

Beau has been scheduled for surgery at the University of Tennessee on 4/27. If all goes well, he will be released on 4/29, and we will drive the 6 hours home to Indiana. Needless to say, I'm freaking out......


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Continued thoughts and prayers for you, your family and Beau. I could not imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Continued prayers for you and Beau!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Thinking of you and Beau! Praying for the best possible outcome!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thinking of you guys and sending positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Positive thoughts are being sent out for your sweet Beau. I hope the surgery goes well and he gets to go home with you where he belongs.


----------



## DieselTheGolden (Jan 17, 2016)

Thinking of you, your family and Beau.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Thinking of you all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Beau surgery goes well, keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Sorry you have to wait for so long for surgery. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Hang in there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Keeping everything crossed for Beau.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello everyone.....just in case you'd feel inclined, Beau's breeder/vet began a gofundme page for Beau. If you could find it in your heart to help, even just a little bit, I would be forever grateful. Thank you, 
Liz Hahn


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

My Charlie decided to give up his new toy , we want to see you healthy and happy reunited with your loving family. Good luck baby Beau!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Louie and Lucy (benji too) were inspired by Charlie and decided the didn't need bully rings this weekend. They want to see beau home and happy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Get better puppy Beau, we are sending the very best thoughts & prayers for a full and rapid recovery!


----------



## Frankie's mom (Mar 2, 2016)

Hoping things are okay for you.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I literally have tears streaming down....Thank you Sunrise, Amystelter, and Buddy's mom. I am so sincerely grateful- in this incredibly stressful time, it's wonderful to know that people care, that others understand that our babies are more than "just dogs." Your generosity will not be forgotten. 

I'll be sure to keep you updated. If all goes well, I'll be picking Beau up from surgery two weeks from today. It will be a month since I've snuggled him; he will have been gone for almost as long as we had him. I can't imagine how scary and confusing this must all be for him. I worry how much of all this will effect his ability to bond with me and his socialization in general. I'm worried about his care following the surgery, and his life from this point forward- will he be one of the lucky ones that respond well? Or (as with my last golden with serious illness), will I have to be "on guard" for new problems, new episodes? Sigh......


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Liz. I don't know if the moderators will permit this but am going to try anyway. Could you PM me the link for the page? It was down by the time I saw your posting. Thanks


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey Liz, I got in as "anonymous" before the raid. Really hoping for a good outcome for little Beau. Try and stay positive.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> Hey Liz, I got in as "anonymous" before the raid. Really hoping for a good outcome for little Beau. Try and stay positive.


LOL..."Before the raid." Ha! Sending you my deepest gratitude!! Thank you!!!

PS---sweet season for Villanova this year!! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

G-bear said:


> Hi Liz. I don't know if the moderators will permit this but am going to try anyway. Could you PM me the link for the page? It was down by the time I saw your posting. Thanks


Members can contact each other via PMs, as long as there is no discussions on the board about making donations and it's all done "off" the board via PMs, there are no problems. 


_*I'd like to ask everyone to please refrain from discussing it on the board any further.*_


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I saw that- she and I are fb and real life friends- and made a donation- I just didn't realize it was your boy! Precious little fella in the pics with him, I know he is being missed,


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Members can contact each other via PMs, as long as there is no discussions on the board about making donations and it's all done "off" the board via PMs, there are no problems.
> 
> 
> _*I'd like to ask everyone to please refrain from discussing it on the board any further.*_


Oops- posted before I got to the end of the thread and this note. Sorry!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> Oops- posted before I got to the end of the thread and this note. Sorry!


You have up to 24 hours from the time you make a post to go in and edit it. 
Select the edit button to make changes.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Prism Goldens said:


> I saw that- she and I are fb and real life friends...I just didn't realize it was your boy! Precious little fella in the pics with him, I know he is being missed,


Hi Robin, thank you for following along- I'm sure he's in great hands with L.C., but we'd love for him to come home to us!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm struggling with my words right now, but I'm praying for little Beau and your family.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Indyfurkiddos said:


> LOL..."Before the raid." Ha! Sending you my deepest gratitude!! Thank you!!!
> 
> PS---sweet season for Villanova this year!! Congrats!


That's quite the compliment coming from a Hoosier! It's nice to see a small school with 4 and 5 yr. players that actually take accredited courses wipe the floor with the big high recruit schools. 
Continued good thoughts for your family and Beau. Those pictures of your boys with him are just so precious.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thinking of you and your little Beau!!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> That's quite the compliment coming from a Hoosier! It's nice to see a small school with 4 and 5 yr. players that actually take accredited courses wipe the floor with the big high recruit schools.
> Continued good thoughts for your family and Beau. Those pictures of your boys with him are just so precious.


Thank you for your kind words....the boys have fallen in love with him. On the other hand, Beau is a Butler fan, and bulldog at heart  Good to see someone in our conference win. I'll always support an underdog win!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Indyfurkiddos said:


> Thank you for your kind words....the boys have fallen in love with him. On the other hand, Beau is a Butler fan, and bulldog at heart  Good to see someone in our conference win. I'll always support an underdog win!


Love that picture of Beau the Bulldog!
Always liked Butler and their program. You got a fantastic coach in Holtmann. Good things in the future for sure.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello everyone, no major updates....but we are officially 1 week from surgery. 

Beau's breeder snapped a few pics of him at a fire pit gathering over the weekend- he looks so much bigger already! Love my sweet boy! 

In case anyone wants to follow us on Instagram, Beau's name is Beau_and_the_beautiful


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beau*

Praying for sweet little Beau!

I will be praying for him and you. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Love the first picture where he is staring intently into the fire. I wonder what he is thinking? He is such a beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you all


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Handsome boy, his name suits him.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

Just followed your boy on Instagram. He's beautiful. Wishing you all the best on his surgery.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

He is so handsome! I'm wishing you guys all the best on his surgery and a speedy, uneventful recovery


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that picture of Beau staring into the sky...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Beau's journey has begun...he's hanging out with his breeder at a dog show in Columbus, OH today, then he heads to Knoxville, TN. He will stay with the breeder's friends until Tuesday, at which time they will confirm diagnosis/run tests to make sure he's eligible for the surgery. I can't even imagine what he must be thinking about all of this!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed for Beau.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

What a sweet little guy. Hoping for the best. He must be so confused being at all these different places.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Good luck with all this. At least he is being socialised and seems to take everything in his stride - such a brave little boy.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

A better pic! I love his handsome little face!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck sweet baby Beau! Cant wait to see you back home healthy and happy to join your family and your sweet human brothers. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

best wishes to you and your boy, iv been following your thread for a while. I hope everything turns out well with the testing. I can't imagine what you are going through. Tucker and I are sending our wishes your way


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Saw this today after reading your post. I thought of you, your family and Beau when I saw it. Sending you good thoughts!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

G-bear said:


> Saw this today after reading your post. I thought of you, your family and Beau when I saw it. Sending you good thoughts!


Well, this post just brought tears to my eyes (doesn't take much anymore!). Thank you! I'm feeling hopeful!!


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Baby Beau got a bath yesterday! Poor little guy! They look so funny like this!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

He is just adorable.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is such a sweetheart! I know with all your worries it must hurt so much seeing him growing nicely so far from you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He's such a sweet little pup. Wishing him well for his surgery.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

G-bear said:


> Saw this today after reading your post. I thought of you, your family and Beau when I saw it. Sending you good thoughts!




And a happy health beau is at the near end of it. What a very thoughtful post.


----------



## XxJennJennXxX (Mar 28, 2016)

*GO TO THE VET IMMEDIATELY AND GET HIM CHECKED!*

I was having the same issues with my baby. (He is 10 weeks old as of yesterday)
He would constantly sleep. His playful, entergetic attitude subsided and he became more-or-less a zombie. Rougarou began vomiting occasionally and had a mild case of diarrhea. I took him to the veterinarian and insisted they check for Parvo and perform x-rays. He was negative for Parvo, and the x-rays showed his stomach were imflammed. A couple of days after that veterinarian visit, he progressively got worse. I woke up 4:30AM to the sound of running water in my bedroom floor? As I peered over the edge of my bed, Rougur was vomiting a river. As soon as he finished, diarrhea everywhere then collapsed in his own feces. I rushed to the local emergency vet. They ran blood/fecal samples on him. No parasites nor Parvo, but his white blood cell count was extremely high (elevated by 10!).
They insisted on keeping him to give him a barium test. Thirty minutes after I left the facility, they informed me they HAD to preform emergency surgery. In the x-ray, it showed the small & large intestine jumbled up. After making the incision, they disvovered his large & small intestines were wrapped DOUBLE around the lower portion of his stomach, and his colon were trying to push them out. They removed 6" of small intestine, and gave him constant IV's. He has been in the ICU for three days now, but is doing so much better! He has the life back in his eyes. He is still dehydrated, but not as bad as before. The veterinarian (Dr. Emma Thomason) informed us that if we would have waited another two hours, my Rougarou wouldn't have survived. 

Upon further investigation, the genetic tree Rougur contains shows A LOT of interbreeding on his dams side. So, therefor this was a birth defect... 
http://https://www.facebook.com/pho...363675.-2207520000.1461509441.&type=3&theater
This picture was taken yesterday during our visitation hour.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

XxJennJennXxX said:


> *GO TO THE VET IMMEDIATELY AND GET HIM CHECKED!*
> 
> I was having the same issues with my baby. (He is 10 weeks old as of yesterday)
> He would constantly sleep. His playful, entergetic attitude subsided and he became more-or-less a zombie. Rougarou began vomiting occasionally and had a mild case of diarrhea. I took him to the veterinarian and insisted they check for Parvo and perform x-rays. He was negative for Parvo, and the x-rays showed his stomach were imflammed. A couple of days after that veterinarian visit, he progressively got worse. I woke up 4:30AM to the sound of running water in my bedroom floor? As I peered over the edge of my bed, Rougur was vomiting a river. As soon as he finished, diarrhea everywhere then collapsed in his own feces. I rushed to the local emergency vet. They ran blood/fecal samples on him. No parasites nor Parvo, but his white blood cell count was extremely high (elevated by 10!).
> ...


 Jenn, welcome to the forum. I am so glad you did not wait and your baby Rougarou is on the road of recovery.
Beau's surgery is coming soon.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I feel like we are playing a game of Where in the World is Carmen Santiago (anyone remember that game??)

Beau has made his way down to Tennessee and is staying with a very sweet family. They have sent me a lot of pics, and I feel great about his care there. 

Tomorrow is the big day- he's admitted to the University of Tennessee for his pre-op testing. It's a huge day- if ends up having any internal shunts (which is the most common scenario in large breed dogs), the surgery will be cancelled. And, sadly, the prognosis and treatment for internal shunts is not good. If this is the case, Beau will return to his breeder permanently  If all goes well, he only has an external shunt and surgery is successful, he will be home with us by Friday night!

So, the next 2 days are going to hard....but, pics like this make me smile and give me hope!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I love that picture  Positive thoughts for a great outcome!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Continuing to think good thoughts for Mr. Beau and your family. Hang in there!


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

Sending prayers for a positive outcome!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Good luck to Beau. He is such a cutie.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the picture. The correct way to carry a frisbee. Lol. I know that the next few days will be really hard for all of you and Beau. You are in my thoughts. He will be home where he belongs soon. My boy Bailey sends sloppy golden kisses to you all (but especially to little Beau)


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Praying for you and Beau!


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

Sending positive vibes to you & Beau


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Just wanted to drop by and wish you all well and luck over the next few days


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Good luck Beau.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Beau is obviously handling this better than I am....


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Thinking of you and Beau. Prayers for tomorrow


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Fingers and paws crossed for your sweet Beau!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope everything goes well for your little Beau and he gets to go back home with you.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thinking of you and praying for you Beau.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Sending prayers to the doctors and to Beau...and you. I hope he's okay.


----------



## Kathy4807 (Feb 9, 2016)

Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and your boy!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sending good thoughts to you and Beau. Hugs.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Best of luck today! Hope everything goes perfectly!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Positive thoughts for Beau today!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending lots good thoughts for Beau and his surgeon.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts for Beau today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts ....


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I want to thank you all for thoughts, prayers, and support during all of this. I received the call this afternoon that I feared- Beau does indeed have an intrahepatic shunt, the type that we feared. He is too young for surgery. Our family had made the difficult decision to allow Beau to return back to his breeder if this was the news we received- prognosis is much poorer, medical needs greater, and our hearts just too fragile to take it all on. I'm devastated. I have no idea how/when to explain this to my boys. My heart is breaking and I honestly just want to scream.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry.... What a huge blow this must be to everyone who loves him!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so very, very sorry for all of you. Hugs♡


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear of this diagnosis. Will they attempt surgery in the near future or is it too risky?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry to hear this. I was so hoping for better news for Beau, for you and for your family.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's really bad news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh no. I am sorry to hear this news...for little Beau, for you and your family, and for the people caring for him.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. These are tough times. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

jennretz said:


> I am so very sorry to hear of this diagnosis. Will they attempt surgery in the near future or is it too risky?


Surgery for intrahepatic shunts can't happen until a puppy is full-grown. But, unfortunately, it's very expensive, with less favorable outcome and higher mortality rate. My breeder will not pay for this surgery; although, maybe if he is adopted out, his adoptive family will choose this option for him. In the last 1.5 months I've done a lot of reading about liver shunts, and its going to be a tough road for sweet Beau. I'm devastated for him...and us.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry. So many hearts are broken for you, your family, and sweet Beau.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I was so hoping you'd get some good news today:-(


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I realize there are no words to comfort you and your decision.

I just wanted to say how sorry I am for this outcome for Beau and your family.

Beyond heartbreaking, however know that your love for Beau will stay in your heart and with him forever. You did everything you could possibly do for him.

I hope that time will heal the tremendous pain you feel in your heart today.

Sending hugs and much love.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I am very sorry. I have been seeing Taylor's pics on FB - just so sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg I am so sorry..


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry for you, your family and beau. I think we all came to love him and were all rooting for a better outcome. I truly hope it all works out in the end, but it's one of those terrible things we don't have control over. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Such heartbreaking news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, I just have no words...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just read the update on fundraising site, there is a hope for sweet Beau. I am very sad for you but happy to read that things are moving forward for Beau, God bless him.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I've just read the update on fundraising site, there is a hope for sweet Beau. I am very sad for you but happy to read that things are moving forward for Beau, God bless him.


Yes! This is a definite change from when I last spoke with his breeder- it's wonderful news! It also makes the decision to walk away more difficult......I hope we are not giving up too soon.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I also received the update regarding Beau and the possibility that he may be able to undergo surgery when he is older. I, like so many others on GRF, will continue to hold sweet little Beau in my thoughts and prayers. Liz, you and your family have been thru an unbelievably difficult time with really, really hard choices to make. I am so very sorry that this has happened to you, your family and little Beau. Please remember that if it had not been for your careful and very loving care that little guy would never have had the chance for a life that he has now. While I know that you and your boys are hurting badly right now always remember that you gave little Beau second chance that he wouldn't have had without you
Hugs to you and your kids.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Indyfurkiddos said:


> Yes! This is a definite change from when I last spoke with his breeder- it's wonderful news! It also makes the decision to walk away more difficult......I hope we are not giving up too soon.




You have to do what is right for you and your family. No judgement here. I know you will continue to love him. I will still support him and I think it a wonderful thing you did for him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know what update on Beau is because I am not on fundraising site. I am so sorry this has all been so hard for you, but you have done everything you can to get Beau the help he needs. You will always love him no matter what.


----------

